# Novice rider looking for a share around Edinburgh



## gembear (28 June 2013)

(Posted this on gumtree, but figured i'd put it up here too!)

I'm an adult in my 20's who has riding for just over a year and during that time i've had weekly lessons. Now i'm looking to take the next step, so i'm looking for a share. Ideally 2/3 times a week and fairly local to Edinburgh (i live in the centre but I do have my own transport).

I'm not an experienced rider, so I need an older more experienced mount but at the same time, I do need to be challenged. I can trot and canter confidently, and i've been learning how to jump but from my share i'd mostly be looking for some happy hacking and ideally a school where I can do some flatwork. If there is a RI on the yard, that would be a bonus as I wouldn't be opposed to taking some extra lessons.

I'm 5'5 and around 8 & 1/2 stone, so looking for ideally 15 hh and above.

I have volunteered for the RDA previously so I have some knowledge on horse care and i'm happy to put in my share of the work but this is also an opportunity for me to learn more about the other side of riding. Obviously happy to contribute financially!

Please get in touch if you think you have the right horse/pony for me or know someone who does! 

Also the first ad i've ever written, so i hope it reads well haha. I've tried to be honest as i can.


----------



## Biscuit (29 June 2013)

If you don't get a response on gumtree may be worth visiting local yards to see if the YO knows of anyone looking for a sharer? 

 If you are inexperienced it may be ideal to take a share on a horse on part/full livery, so you wouldn't have sole responsibility for care on "your" days, and it sounds great that you could take lessons with their trainer. These two points might be reassuring for an owner who would otherwise not consider an inexperienced sharer.


----------



## gembear (30 June 2013)

I've had a couple of replies and they seemed interested, but as soon as we've come to arranging a visit they've not got back to me :S :S I'm new to this whole share business, but I don't get it.

But it could be my lack of experience. I've been really open about it though, because I do want to make sure I find a share that will be right for everyone involved.

I've asked two RS's about sharing, and they both said they'd get back to me. RS shares seem a bit less flexible though as they want you to fit around lessons, but I guess I would probably get a more experienced horse.

I don't know how a novice is meant to get more experience though when people only ever seem to want "experienced riders". Everyone needed a chance to build upon their ability at some point...


----------



## Nohorse (30 June 2013)

I think Biscuit may have meant ask the owner of a livery yard rather than a riding school owner. I found my first share through a friend who knew a yard owner with a client who was looking for a share. It's all about contacts! 

Worth phoning/emailing a few livery yards that would suit you location wise and ask if the yard manager/owner l knows of any of their clients who have mentioned thinking about getting a sharer. 

Good luck! You sound exactly like me when I got my share and it was amazing!


----------



## sandi_84 (30 June 2013)

You could look for and put up ad's in your local tack/feed shops too, preloved, local facebook groups and also equine adverts - I got a few replies from there when I was looking for a sharer - good luck!


----------



## gembear (1 July 2013)

Nohorse said:



			Worth phoning/emailing a few livery yards that would suit you location wise and ask if the yard manager/owner l knows of any of their clients who have mentioned thinking about getting a sharer. 

Good luck! You sound exactly like me when I got my share and it was amazing!
		
Click to expand...

That's a good idea, thanks!
I've got a feeling it may take a while. I'm chomping at the bit (pun intended) to get a share because I love horses and i feel i'm ready, but obviously want to make sure I get the right one that will last for the foreseeable future.



sandi_84 said:



			You could look for and put up ad's in your local tack/feed shops too, preloved, local facebook groups and also equine adverts - I got a few replies from there when I was looking for a sharer - good luck! 

Click to expand...

Thanks! I've done all of that apart from advertise in local tack shops. I'll see what other replies I get this week, and if i'm not getting anywhere i'll pop to a couple of local shops and see what the story is.


----------



## 9tails (1 July 2013)

GO to local livery yards.  Put a notice up in the tearoom, BIG letters "DO YOU WANT A SHARER?"

Then stick this advert up:

20 something (be precise) year old, 5&#8217;5 8st 7lb with own transport, looking for a 3 day share of a confidence giver.  Willing to make financial contribution and share yard duties. 

Riding school pupil looking to make the next move and learn as much as possible about horse ownership.  Can trot and canter confidently, learning to jump.  Keen to improve, happy to take regular lessons with RI.  If you think you can help, please call 07+++ ++++++


----------



## gembear (1 July 2013)

9tails said:



			GO to local livery yards.  Put a notice up in the tearoom, BIG letters "DO YOU WANT A SHARER?"

Then stick this advert up:

20 something (be precise) year old, 55 8st 7lb with own transport, looking for a 3 day share of a confidence giver.  Willing to make financial contribution and share yard duties. 

Riding school pupil looking to make the next move and learn as much as possible about horse ownership.  Can trot and canter confidently, learning to jump.  Keen to improve, happy to take regular lessons with RI.  If you think you can help, please call 07+++ ++++++
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Used part of that format to message a few livery's in the area... I'll see what they say.

Got a couple of possibilities on the go... hope they pan out....


----------



## Jnhuk (2 July 2013)

Gum bear temple farm livery do horse shares Google them!


----------



## gembear (2 July 2013)

Jnhuk said:



			Gum bear temple farm livery do horse shares Google them!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up 
Just had a look - probs be a bit too far away for me


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (7 July 2013)

Looking for sharer for lovely 14.2 gelding. Ideally suit happy hacker as is a bit older is 100% in every way. Still loves to jump would suit beginner or nervous rider as complete confidence giver. Currently in Midlothian. Please ask for more info.

Just saw this on the Edinburgh horsey page, and thought of you. Might be worth messaging them through Facebook if it's any good for you?


----------



## gembear (7 July 2013)

DreamOfNoReturn said:



			Looking for sharer for lovely 14.2 gelding. Ideally suit happy hacker as is a bit older is 100% in every way. Still loves to jump would suit beginner or nervous rider as complete confidence giver. Currently in Midlothian. Please ask for more info.

Just saw this on the Edinburgh horsey page, and thought of you. Might be worth messaging them through Facebook if it's any good for you?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up!
Already spoken to this lady. She's lovely, but it's not quite the arrangement i'm looking for unfortunately.

I've not been having the best of luck so far! Starting to wonder whether it's a sign I should give up.


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (7 July 2013)

gembear said:



			Thanks for the heads up!
Already spoken to this lady. She's lovely, but it's not quite the arrangement i'm looking for unfortunately.

I've not been having the best of luck so far! Starting to wonder whether it's a sign I should give up.
		
Click to expand...

Don't give up! I was the same as you at the start, found it so hard to find someone. Everyone wanted a person with previous experience and they weren't willing to work around that, which is fair enough if you can't do that. Anyway, my friend ended up finding me the most lovely horse. Something will pop up. In the meantime, anything appropriate I see I shall send your way .


----------



## Quadro (8 July 2013)

How experianced are you at handling horses on the ground? 
Q


----------



## gembear (9 July 2013)

DreamOfNoReturn said:



			Don't give up! I was the same as you at the start, found it so hard to find someone. Everyone wanted a person with previous experience and they weren't willing to work around that, which is fair enough if you can't do that. Anyway, my friend ended up finding me the most lovely horse. Something will pop up. In the meantime, anything appropriate I see I shall send your way .
		
Click to expand...

awh fantastic!
Tell me all about the lucky gelding/mare!


----------



## gembear (9 July 2013)

Quadro said:



			How experianced are you at handling horses on the ground? 
Q
		
Click to expand...

Not massively.
I volunteered for a wee while for the RDA, but didn't get to do all the duties because the kids would always be the there fighting over who gets to do what. 

I did get to help with grooming, mucking out, poo picking the fields, help prepare feeds etc but I do need an owner that is willing to give me some guidance and show me the ropes.

I want to have my own horse one day, so I need to learn.


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (9 July 2013)

gembear said:



			awh fantastic!
Tell me all about the lucky gelding/mare!
		
Click to expand...

I just read that and realised how it sounded :L. I meant ages ago, I was literally so close to giving up and then my friend found me gelding to share. The literal love of my life. A Dales pony. But you already know about him .


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (9 July 2013)

How is your horse search going anyway ?


----------



## Quadro (10 July 2013)

Im not sure my horses would be suitable but you could come and see?
Q


----------



## gembear (10 July 2013)

Quadro said:



			Im not sure my horses would be suitable but you could come and see?
Q
		
Click to expand...

certainly open to having a chat!
i'll PM you.


----------



## Sugarandsakura (17 July 2013)

Hi Gembear! Not helpful whatsoever I'm afraid, but im mid-20s and I'll be starting to look for shares in midlothian in a few months! I don't quite feel ready to proceed just yet - want more lessons before then. I am keeping an eye out for ads just so I know what's required of me etc, and I really feel your pain!!! Nobody seems to want novices or RS people, so it's def gonna be a challenge. I used to help out at an RDA too, sounds like yours was similar to mine - was it in Rosewell by any chance? I know that the livery yard there has RIs that would have helped me out, all I needed was a horse! Anyway like I said I'm no use whatsoever, sorry, but I wanted to thank you for this thread as its been very informative.  Good luck!


----------



## gembear (17 July 2013)

Sugarandsakura said:



			Hi Gembear! Not helpful whatsoever I'm afraid, but im mid-20s and I'll be starting to look for shares in midlothian in a few months! I don't quite feel ready to proceed just yet - want more lessons before then. I am keeping an eye out for ads just so I know what's required of me etc, and I really feel your pain!!! Nobody seems to want novices or RS people, so it's def gonna be a challenge. I used to help out at an RDA too, sounds like yours was similar to mine - was it in Rosewell by any chance? I know that the livery yard there has RIs that would have helped me out, all I needed was a horse! Anyway like I said I'm no use whatsoever, sorry, but I wanted to thank you for this thread as its been very informative.  Good luck!
		
Click to expand...


Hey! Yes I did volunteer at rosewell for a while, it was last year.
I actually found when I posted various ad's, I did get quite a lot of response but the majority of them were owners with horses that needed more experienced riders. I have always been honest about my experience, but sometimes it seems to be more about the money. 

That being said, i've also spoken to some great owners who really do want the absolute best for their horse. 

I'm currently trialling two ponies, and hopefully in the next month i'll know which one is the best fit for me, the pony and the owner  There are people out there who are willing to work with less experienced riders, you just have to persevere and find them.


----------



## Sugarandsakura (18 July 2013)

gembear said:



			Hey! Yes I did volunteer at rosewell for a while, it was last year.
I actually found when I posted various ad's, I did get quite a lot of response but the majority of them were owners with horses that needed more experienced riders. I have always been honest about my experience, but sometimes it seems to be more about the money. 

That being said, i've also spoken to some great owners who really do want the absolute best for their horse. 

I'm currently trialling two ponies, and hopefully in the next month i'll know which one is the best fit for me, the pony and the owner  There are people out there who are willing to work with less experienced riders, you just have to persevere and find them.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's fantastic you're trialling out a couple of horses now, best of luck! As I said I'm not at the sharing stage yet, but I'll definitely remember your advice for when I start to look  and yes, honesty is definitely the best policy!


----------



## gembear (20 July 2013)

And here he is!
He's such a good boy  Just back from a hack.

Was a hard decision though, as the other pony was equally as good.


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (21 July 2013)

gembear said:









And here he is!
He's such a good boy  Just back from a hack.

Was a hard decision though, as the other pony was equally as good.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh! What a beauty ! So happy for you ! Best of luck together . Does he have a name ?


----------



## gembear (21 July 2013)

Mr Chance!


----------



## Sologirl (22 July 2013)

Oh what a beautiful boy, congratulations! Just hope I find nice sharers when my time comes  x


----------



## jmlima (23 July 2013)

gembear said:



			Mr Chance!
		
Click to expand...

Congrats! Happy to see that you found what you were looking for!

(and also sorry to have read your instructor fiasco in the other thread...)


----------

